# Rest in peace, Tiny.



## tinybun43 (Nov 17, 2011)

I guess I finally have the courage to post an obituary for my best friend of 11 years, Tiny. Tiny came to me from a Rabbit Rescue in South Jersey when he was just a little ball of rex fluff. overcame the death of his best friend and an abscess all before he was six months old. Throughout the years, Tiny has been my constant companion, shoulder to lean on, and best friend. He overcame a chronic snuffles infection and renal failure. Unfortunately in May a fast growing tumor popped up on his shoulder. This, along with another bout of renal failure put his quality of life below what it should have been. He was humanely euthanized about two months after the tumor was found. Tiny was my absolute baby. My forever love. He will never be forgotten. I get a pang in my heart whenever I walk by when his cage used to be. I couldn't bring myself to write an obituary about him until now (I'm pathetic). 

Here's a recap: http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=63947&forum_id=16&jump_to=849664#

Here he is in his favorite bed, taking an afternoon snooze when he was about 3.






Here he is about two months before his death, terrorizing the dog.





Here he is about a week before his death, pigging out on a yummy carrot.






Rest in peace, sweet angel. I love you with all of my heart and I always will.


----------



## LakeCondo (Nov 17, 2011)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm so sorry your Tiny has gone to the Rainbow Bridge:rainbow:.

He was a very Handsome Bunny.

Binky Free Sweet Tiny with my Buttercup:bunnyangel2: and Jackie:bunnyangel2:.

Susan:bunnyangel:


----------



## gmas rabbit (Nov 17, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. Tiny was a very handsome rabbit, and your loss and pain are understandable. 11 years - you were truly blessed.


----------



## galinfla (Nov 17, 2011)

Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 17, 2011)

We're so sorry for your loss. It's really hard to post here for all of us. I hate having only memories, but it happens to all. Rest in peace little man and binky free.:bunnyangel:


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Nov 18, 2011)

I'm so sorry about your bunny- I can tell you really loved him, which is such a special thing when you love something that much, but when you lose them, its also that much harder. Rest in Peace lil' bunny. :rip:


----------



## JimD (Nov 20, 2011)

ray::rainbow:


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm so sorry. Tiny was a beautiful bun!

I'm sure he enjoyed every minute of those 11 years!

Jan


----------



## tonyshuman (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm so sorry. Tiny had a great life with you, and he would have had to undergo a lot of medical treatment, probably more than he could have withstood. I hope that I have a bunny live that long one day. He was very handsome and I hope you can remember him as he is here--sleeping so peacefully, being a terror to the dog, and enjoying the things he loved.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Nov 22, 2011)

Oh, and because i didn't say it before-he looked *just* like my old bunny Speckles! 
Again, I'm sooo soo sorry about his passing. Binky Free Tiny!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 26, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss, handsome bun.


----------

